# 2019 - Ohio Summer & Fall



## sb

Let's try again for a general "2019 Ohio Summer & Fall" thread since the most recent attempt was deleted.

*Central OH - Franklin County*
I went out early AM on the 19th, got these and was back home by 10AM.

The recent rains have been favorable in my most productive Chanterelle woods.









Must have requirement for me to wear now: mosquito head-net, on right above, HA!


----------



## sb

*Chanterelle Shrimp Linguini in Cream Sauce*

With the above Chants, I made a great dish I hadn't done since 2016.

I'm posting this here even though I posted it under the "How we Prepare our Mushrooms" thread (most recent replacement) under Announcements. So much for "continuity" from Adiministrators.










What I did different and liked was I sauteed the shrimp separately and put them on top of the plated pasta.

From my notes, I saw that in my last cook of this, I put the shrimp into the cooking Chanterelle Cream Sauce and they overpowered the Chanterelle flavor. This time the flavor of the Chanterelles came through delightfully and in balance or counterbalance with the Shrimp.










Hey . . . Happy hunting, everyone!!


----------



## Kokomorel

sb said:


> *Chanterelle Shrimp Linguini in Cream Sauce*
> 
> With the above Chants, I made a great dish I hadn't done since 2016.
> 
> I'm posting this here even though I posted it under the "How we Prepare our Mushrooms" thread (most recent replacement) under Announcements. So much for "continuity" from Adiministrators.
> 
> View attachment 22534
> 
> 
> What I did different and liked was I sauteed the shrimp separately and put them on top of the plated pasta.
> 
> From my notes, I saw that in my last cook of this, I put the shrimp into the cooking Chanterelle Cream Sauce and they overpowered the Chanterelle flavor. This time the flavor of the Chanterelles came through delightfully and in balance or counterbalance with the Shrimp.
> 
> View attachment 22536
> 
> 
> Hey . . . Happy hunting, everyone!!


Looks and sounds really good nice pics


----------



## sb

Thanks Koko.

I'm going to post dinner pics both here and on the specific forum identified for them since forum topics keep disappearing.

*Chanterelle Fried Egg Breakfast*

I decided to use my last Chants for breakfast today. There'll be as many more as I want to pick in the woods as a result of the recent rains.

A quick look at the fresh herbs in the raised bed garden and it was French Tarragon and Curled Parsley for added flavor.









Onions, garlic, butter, Chanterelles and Tarragon. The parsley I tossen on the side fresh.


----------



## MorelMe330

Awesome to see a thread come back. Saw this bastard on a walk today growing out of the ground. Anyone?


----------



## MorelMe330

Some more recent pics of hunting.


----------



## sb

MorelMe330 said:


> Saw this today growing out of the ground. Anyone?


Looks like some form of ganoderma (of which there are 70-80 varieties).

I sometimes see them in the neighborhood mostly growing out of stumps. When seeming to grow out of the ground -- on close examination they are ususaly growing from a tree root underground.


----------



## sb

MorelMe - Nice bag-0-Chanterelles. Thanks for posting.


----------



## shroomsearcher

sb said:


> Looks like some form of ganoderma (of which there are 70-80 varieties).
> 
> I sometimes see them in the neighborhood mostly growing out of stumps. When seeming to grow out of the ground -- on close examination they are ususaly growing from a tree root underground.


Yep! A few years ago I found what looked like a beautiful oyster growing out of the ground! I was just cruising through on my way somewhere, and it was only about 5 feet from the edge of the parking lot. I had somewhere to be, so I resolved to come back the next day with a metal probe to see if there was wood under that shroom. 

Unfortunately, this place was in a county metropark, and when I showed up the next day, the maintenance crew was hard at work! They had mowed down the shroom, and their mowing had revealed the faint outline of an old stump that had been ground down to soil level. I sunk my probe next to the stump of the shroom, and hit wood about 4" down! I've never seen another shroom there since!


----------



## MorelMe330

Hate that.


----------



## morelseeeker

sb said:


> Let's try again for a general "2019 Ohio Summer & Fall" thread since the most recent attempt was deleted.
> 
> *Central OH - Franklin County*
> I went out early AM on the 19th, got these and was back home by 10AM.
> 
> The recent rains have been favorable in my most productive Chanterelle woods.
> View attachment 22532
> 
> 
> Must have requirement for me to wear now: mosquito head-net, on right above, HA!


Thanks for starting this thread. It is nice to keep each other informed. This year my chant spots were a bust. Either there was too much rain in some spots and in other areas I hunt, just when it was time for them to fruit it got dry as a bone. I went online to radar.weather.gov and went to the observed precip. page, daily observations and checked out where it rained evenly in OH. Noticing a good area I headed there on Sunday even though it was hot. When I got to the woods there was a hiker there. I started to talk with him a little and showing him some photos of chants I asked him if he'd seen any. Well I could have hiked for hours but he did see some on a little trail and told me where. I went down there and in 5 1/2 hours I picked 26 pounds. My fingers were turning orange from picking them. I used some scissors for awhile to snip them off but after awhile the scissors started to wear into my index finger. I would have stayed longer but a big thunderstorm was coming and I did just get out of the woods in the nick of time. I saw your paint brush in your photo and I think I'll start carrying one especially if I get into some lobsters. I should have took some photos but I didn't take the time.


----------



## morelseeeker

sb said:


> *Chanterelle Shrimp Linguini in Cream Sauce*
> 
> With the above Chants, I made a great dish I hadn't done since 2016.
> 
> I'm posting this here even though I posted it under the "How we Prepare our Mushrooms" thread (most recent replacement) under Announcements. So much for "continuity" from Adiministrators.
> 
> View attachment 22534
> 
> 
> What I did different and liked was I sauteed the shrimp separately and put them on top of the plated pasta.
> 
> From my notes, I saw that in my last cook of this, I put the shrimp into the cooking Chanterelle Cream Sauce and they overpowered the Chanterelle flavor. This time the flavor of the Chanterelles came through delightfully and in balance or counterbalance with the Shrimp.
> 
> View attachment 22536
> 
> 
> Hey . . . Happy hunting, everyone!!


Looks tasty. Today I thought of making some into cream of mushroom soup. So far I've been drying them and grinding them into a coarse powder.


----------



## sb

*Shoulder Bag Contents*
Here's what my time in the woods prompts me to include in my shoulder bag.










The shoulder bag is military surplus. In the two outside pockets I keep my digital Sony Camera (which of course I'm using to take this pic, ha!) and an old flip cellphone.
Below Left to right: a Soil temperature probe. Walke-talke, one-each when I have others with me. Leatherman tool. Compass. I still use it a few times each season in new terrain and sunless days. My cheap WallMart Knife. And currently, a mosquito head net.
Lower row, left to right: a thumb sized LED light to see into hollow logs, tree trunks and caves. Kleenex. 1" bristle bush, marker pen, a few baggies for the occasion I want to keep something separate and identified & lastly a water bottle.

To collect 'shrooms I use a cloth bag with open top, like a clothe grocery bag with handles.

If it is new woods, I'll have an aerial image of the woods, often taken in the winter with no leaves and low sun angle so as to show the topography better. A few times I'll piece together my own topo map from several pieces in the rare situation in SE OH.


----------



## MorelMe330

Awesome thank you for sharing!


----------



## sb

MorelMe330 said:


> Awesome thank you for sharing!


Your welcome.


----------



## sb

Central OH - Franklin County
*This Morning's Chanterelles.* Left at 8:30am - home by 10:00am.









There were good Chanterelles to be found but they are not developing in the abundance of last year -- at least, so far.

However, enough for a good dinner or lunch or breakfast and I avoided the heat.

Oh, yea. I should have placed my gloves in the "shoulder bag contents" picture above.


----------



## morelseeeker

This coming Saturday I'm going back to the woods I found so many chants and check again, this time I'll take my camera. I will try to start hunting by 6:30 am until 1:00 pm or so. There were some sections of that woods that looked good but I was finding so many hill sides loaded with them and with the approaching thunderstorm I didn't have the opportunity to look around. It isn't supposed to rain this Saturday (I hope they are right). Two more work days.


----------



## jwboyles

morelseeeker said:


> Thanks for starting this thread. It is nice to keep each other informed. This year my chant spots were a bust. Either there was too much rain in some spots and in other areas I hunt, just when it was time for them to fruit it got dry as a bone. I went online to radar.weather.gov and went to the observed precip. page, daily observations and checked out where it rained evenly in OH. Noticing a good area I headed there on Sunday even though it was hot. When I got to the woods there was a hiker there. I started to talk with him a little and showing him some photos of chants I asked him if he'd seen any. Well I could have hiked for hours but he did see some on a little trail and told me where. I went down there and in 5 1/2 hours I picked 26 pounds. My fingers were turning orange from picking them. I used some scissors for awhile to snip them off but after awhile the scissors started to wear into my index finger. I would have stayed longer but a big thunderstorm was coming and I did just get out of the woods in the nick of time. I saw your paint brush in your photo and I think I'll start carrying one especially if I get into some lobsters. I should have took some photos but I didn't take the time.


26 pounds?! I need to go wherever you went. I’m getting maybe 2-4 oz. at a time in my spots this summer, for a total of probably 2 pounds in about a month. It’s pretty dismal. I’d love to find a real motherlode. I can find endless things to do with chanterelles.


----------



## sb

Hey Morelseeker - hope you hit the mother lode again!

Happy hunting to everyone!


----------



## Kokomorel

sb said:


> Central OH - Franklin County
> *This Morning's Chanterelles.* Left at 8:30am - home by 10:00am.
> 
> View attachment 22630
> 
> There were good Chanterelles to be found but they are not developing in the abundance of last year -- at least, so far.
> 
> However, enough for a good dinner or lunch or breakfast and I avoided the heat.
> 
> Oh, yea. I should have placed my gloves in the "shoulder bag contents" picture above.


I’m so jealous lol


----------



## MorelMe330

This was all in about an hour's worth of time in Wayne County. I was pickier than usual with how many good ones there were. I suppose this makes up for a crappy morel season in Wayne County.


----------



## shroomsearcher

I hope I have the same experience that you did. Hiked a hardwood ridge with a mixed Oak, Beech, Maple forest. I found little, new Chants everywhere in there! Also found a few over the hill, dried up specimens, but the newcomers dwarf them by far! After the rain that's coming our way, I want to get out there and just rake! 

The woods were pretty dry and crispy today. That's what a few days in the mid 90's will get you!


----------



## jdaniels313

Hey sb...here's the post I was trying to send before..."
I was out mushroom hunting when all of a sudden I noticed I was walking on THOUSANDS of big red ants! I immediately went to jump away and saw that they covered about a 20 ft diameter on the forest floor! I got out of the dang things, brushed myself off and started scanning the area when I spotted their nest. It was huge! They were going in and out by the thousands. Needless to say I got the heck out of there and went and found more appropriate shroom hunting territory! Thought y'all might enjoy the pics. Happy Shrooming...."


----------



## morelseeeker

The flushes were smaller this weekend but the chants were bigger. Only found 19 pounds yesterday.


----------



## jdaniels313

morelseeeker said:


> I always dry them then grind them into a coarse powder to add to fried potatoes just when you start to fry so they can absorb some of the cooking oil or bacon fat. This year I may try the same thing with puffballs.


I have done that with puffballs; it works and tastes good too! I like it on eggs.....


----------



## morelseeeker

jwboyles said:


> 26 pounds?! I need to go wherever you went. I’m getting maybe 2-4 oz. at a time in my spots this summer, for a total of probably 2 pounds in about a month. It’s pretty dismal. I’d love to find a real motherlode. I can find endless things to do with chanterelles.


Southern OH. I have to drive two hours. I can find them closer but not too many.


----------



## sb

jdaniels313 said:


> Hey sb...here's the post I was trying to send before..."
> I was out mushroom hunting when all of a sudden I noticed I was walking on THOUSANDS of big red ants! I immediately went to jump away and saw that they covered about a 20 ft diameter on the forest floor! I got out of the dang things, brushed myself off and started scanning the area when I spotted their nest. It was huge! They were going in and out by the thousands. Needless to say I got the heck out of there and went and found more appropriate shroom hunting territory! Thought y'all might enjoy the pics. Happy Shrooming...."
> View attachment 23544
> View attachment 23546


Hey jd - interesting post of the gigantic ant colony.

Also interesting was the that this post of today appeared not at the end ot the timeline but back up the timeline, between July 27 & July 28. First time I've seen anything like that.

Addendum: Well . . . I'll be! When I first posted this reply, it caused your post to also poste timely even as it left the original mispost back in the July 27 timeline.


----------



## MorelMe330

Another 10min in the woods over lunch. Hope we get some rain some are really dried up.


----------



## jdaniels313

sb said:


> Hey jd - interesting post of the gigantic ant colony.
> 
> Also interesting was the that this post of today appeared not at the end ot the timeline but back up the timeline, between July 27 & July 28. First time I've seen anything like that.
> 
> Addendum: Well . . . I'll be! When I first posted this reply, it caused your post to also poste timely even as it left the original mispost back in the July 27 timeline.


Wow...it's like the Twilight Zone sometimes with these threads! Kinda weird......


----------



## shroomsearcher

We got a little over a half inch of rain the past two days. Not quite as much as I was expecting, but enough that it should make a difference. The forecasters always seem to go a bit over the top, predicting Armageddon when a mild skirmish is more reasonable!
Anyway, my buddy hasn't called to play golf tomorrow, so it looks like I will be shrooming! I'll at least go out and have a look.


----------



## morelseeeker

jdaniels313 said:


> I have done that with puffballs; it works and tastes good too! I like it on eggs.....


Thanks for the heads up. It has been too dry around here for any mushrooms. The woods where I can find puffballs is so dry the ground has 1/2 inch wide cracks. After you dry them and use them will they still have that goofy wet marshmellow texture? I've rolled them out paper thin, fried them and then they were slightly crunchy. It is a lot of work. I really like their strong flavor


----------



## MorelMe330

shroomsearcher said:


> We got a little over a half inch of rain the past two days. Not quite as much as I was expecting, but enough that it should make a difference. The forecasters always seem to go a bit over the top, predicting Armageddon when a mild skirmish is more reasonable!
> Anyway, my buddy hasn't called to play golf tomorrow, so it looks like I will be shrooming! I'll at least go out and have a look.


Hope you have a good hike and find some.


----------



## shroomsearcher

OK, there's something weird going on here. When I look at the listing of threads, this one shows the last reply being from morelseeker. But when I click on the thread, the last reply I come to is mine from Aug, 7, and I know I've posted here since then! Seems a page or two is missing from this thread. Why have things started to disappear here?


----------



## Jomacooso

Anyone have any tips for black trumpets, they should be up by now right?


----------



## jdaniels313

morelseeeker said:


> Thanks for the heads up. It has been too dry around here for any mushrooms. The woods where I can find puffballs is so dry the ground has 1/2 inch wide cracks. After you dry them and use them will they still have that goofy wet marshmellow texture? I've rolled them out paper thin, fried them and then they were slightly crunchy. It is a lot of work. I really like their strong flavor


Well, what I did was slice and dry them (air dry), then put them in a plastic baggie along with some others and then use a rolling pin and crushed them into a powder that I put in a spice bottle with a shaker lid on it. That makes it easy and convenient to add to whatever dish you prefer. They did not have that texture you refer to. It worked well. Give it a try and see what you think. Happy Shroomin'...


----------



## shroomsearcher

MorelMe330 said:


> Hope you have a good hike and find some.


Oh, I had a good hike! My knees are telling me all about it now! I got some, but that little spit of rain we had didn't seem to make much of a difference. Woods still dry and crackly. Found a lot of what I would have hoped to be prime, to be dried up and woody! Found enough good ones to make about a Pound and a quarter, Pound and a half. Found lots of old, dried up specimens with the tops rotted off, and still a ton of pins! 

The weather forecast just changed again (big surprise!), when they were initially calling for fair weather most of the week. now they call for storms in a couple of days.


----------



## jack




----------



## sb

morelseeeker said:


> Southern OH. I have to drive two hours. I can find them closer but not too many.



Thanks, morelseeker. I got up early this morning and drove to Hocking County, OH. as my last two outings in Central OH resulted in meager finds.

*Hocking County*
This morning I spent time in two different woods, finding Chanterelles in both.
In the first woods I found a nice 9 point Whitetail head and antlers.










There were some extremely fresh Chicken of the Woods nubs just starting and I harvested enough early pieces for a dinner.











This pic below is representative of the first woods.











After retreating to a picnic lunch, I ventured into the second woods to find a bonanza of fist-sized Chanterelles. This pic below is just a representative few posed in lichen covered crannies in the cliff I have to navigate to get into this perched ravine and woods, above a 50 ft waterfall.









Well . . . come to think about it . . . that's probably why no else had been picking there!!

Here's a good single shot. They are starting to get toward the end -- there weren't any new little ones, but there were still good quality ones to pick.










Other items: White Oysters, Boletes, Coral, Lacterius, two past-prime small Red Reishi,


----------



## sb

Pedro - thanks for posting of your west central OH Lions Mane finds. (even though you posted it on the Indiana Forum, not OH)
It inspired me to go check some of my regular Lions Mane spots.
*
Central OH - Franklin County*

Yesterday I harvested 2 magnificient Lions Mane.


















This little guy below in just starting on this log and is the 4th year in a row I've found Lions Mane on this very log and on the same end!!! Ha!
So . . . recheck your prior year Lions Mane spots . . . for sure.









I dried all of yesterdays Herecium. The two shrooms filled the 5 trays on my dehydrator.
I cut them into 1/4 to 3/8 thick slices and loaded the trays.
After they are crisp dried, I then crumble them into a Coffee bean grinder -- whirling blade type -- and powder them for addition to cooked cereal, pancakes, smoothies etc.


----------



## morelseeeker

sb said:


> Thanks, morelseeker. I got up early this morning and drove to Hocking County, OH. as my last two outings in Central OH resulted in meager finds.
> 
> *Hocking County*
> This morning I spent time in two different woods, finding Chanterelles in both.
> In the first woods I found a nice 9 point Whitetail head and antlers.
> 
> View attachment 22760
> 
> 
> There were some extremely fresh Chicken of the Woods nubs just starting and I harvested enough early pieces for a dinner.
> 
> 
> View attachment 22762
> 
> 
> This pic below is representative of the first woods.
> 
> 
> View attachment 22764
> Looks like you had fun. That is a nice deer rack. How many pounds of chants did you find?
> 
> After retreating to a picnic lunch, I ventured into the second woods to find a bonanza of fist-sized Chanterelles. This pic below is just a representative few posed in lichen covered crannies in the cliff I have to navigate to get into this perched ravine and woods, above a 50 ft waterfall.
> 
> View attachment 22766
> 
> Well . . . come to think about it . . . that's probably why no else had been picking there!!
> 
> Here's a good single shot. They are starting to get toward the end -- there weren't any new little ones, but there were still good quality ones to pick.
> 
> View attachment 22768
> 
> 
> Other items: White Oysters, Boletes, Coral, Lacterius, two past-prime small Red Reishi,


----------



## Mushroom Geologist

MorelMe330 said:


> Awesome to see a thread come back. Saw this bastard on a walk today growing out of the ground. Anyone?


Looks like a regular shelf fungus growing on a dead stump just under the ground. Inedible but not toxic or poisonous.


----------



## morelseeeker

The things I don't like about Southern OH besides skeeters and ticks is having to climb up and down big hills and having to wear long pants in the summer heat for all of the sticker bushes.


----------



## Mushroom Geologist

Don't dehyd


shroomsearcher said:


> Ooh! That's a nice one!
> 
> I have a question about drying Chants. Found some the other day, cleaned them up and saved some for immediate use, and put the rest in the dehydrator. Most came out of the dryer pretty much the same color they went in. However, some of them came out colored a very dark brown to almost black! Does this indicate some problem? This is my first experience with Chants, the first time I've ever found them. I wondered if the dark color indicated that the shrooms were too old, dry, or over the hill. Will they reconstitute properly? All advice welcomed.


Don't dehydrate them...takes the flavor out of them. Best thing is to cook them and then freeze them afterwards. Before freezing them let them re-absorb the juices they were cooked in. This is the best way to retain what flavor they have.


----------



## shroomsearcher

I experienced all the above up here in NE Ohio except for the climbing steep hills, although I could have if I had to. I was near the top of a hardwood ridge. I am so thankful I remembered the bug repellent, or they might have carried me away! I will say this, though bugs might not light and bite with the bug spray, that doesn't stop them from "buzzing the tower"! There are few things I find more irritating than that high pitched whine in my ear!


----------



## shroomsearcher

What is up with this thread? I see recent replies to it, yet when I click on I can't get past my last reply from Aug. 7th! Something is weird here. Mods, any help?


----------



## Zabz

Found these and about 3lbs of prime time young chanterelles in Twinsburg and Brunswick


----------



## Kokomorel

shroomsearcher said:


> What is up with this thread? I see recent replies to it, yet when I click on I can't get past my last reply from Aug. 7th! Something is weird here. Mods, any help?


Something not right need to PM Wade and see what going on


----------



## sb

*Central OH - Franklin County
*
To satisfy my own curiosity I checked to see the *last date I got Chanterelles* *Last Year.*
It was August 23 for Franklin County and August 30 for Hocking County. That gives me continuing hope for this year -- moisture cooperating, that is. Ha!


----------



## shroomsearcher

Kokomorel said:


> Something not right need to PM Wade and see what going on


Yes! This reply from you was sandwiched between 2 other replies date Aug. 3 & Aug. 4!


----------



## shroomsearcher

Yeah, we could us some here! 

Listen to me! Two months ago I was bitching about too much rain!


----------



## jack

sb said:


> Yesterday I harvested 2 magnificient Lions Mane.


SB, How do these turn out after drying them? Will they reconstitute well later ?


----------



## morelseeeker

Went out for more chants and the woods was dry in some areas and wet in others. I hiked for miles and my total was 3 3/4 pounds. Many were dry and only one patch that weighed 1.9 pounds were fresh. A grand total of 58 3/4 pounds for this year. 42 pounds last year.


----------



## jack

Shroomsearcher, did the same thing to me.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Was out running errands this afternoon when I passed by a house that had a tree in the front yard just festooned with what looked like oysters! Didn't have time to stop, so I'll try to go back tomorrow. I remember exactly where it is. It's on a street I rarely drive. so it took me by surprise. Also makes me wonder what might be in the big woods across the street from that house!


----------



## jack

Been getting a variety since we got all the rain. Hit a bunch of " Boobies " with my Jeep. Shaggies are out everywhere. I even dried some, and as far as appearance, they look great. Both Entoloma abortivums are out in full force. Getting sick of the ' Shrimps " so I run some under the faucet. After they stopped dripping I coated them with Drakes and froze them on a cookie sheet for Winter use. I did try frying some up a few days later and I couldn't tell the difference between fresh & frozen.


----------



## MorelMe330

Rode bike through the woods and spotted this guy. Right around 2lbs.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Ooh! That's a nice one! 

I have a question about drying Chants. Found some the other day, cleaned them up and saved some for immediate use, and put the rest in the dehydrator. Most came out of the dryer pretty much the same color they went in. However, some of them came out colored a very dark brown to almost black! Does this indicate some problem? This is my first experience with Chants, the first time I've ever found them. I wondered if the dark color indicated that the shrooms were too old, dry, or over the hill. Will they reconstitute properly? All advice welcomed.


----------



## MorelMe330

shroomsearcher said:


> Ooh! That's a nice one!
> 
> I have a question about drying Chants. Found some the other day, cleaned them up and saved some for immediate use, and put the rest in the dehydrator. Most came out of the dryer pretty much the same color they went in. However, some of them came out colored a very dark brown to almost black! Does this indicate some problem? This is my first experience with Chants, the first time I've ever found them. I wondered if the dark color indicated that the shrooms were too old, dry, or over the hill. Will they reconstitute properly? All advice welcomed.


We've dried about 5lbs now and no problems. My 2 cents is anything that looks weird or don't trust pitch it! Not worth the risk. Cheers and happy hunting!


----------



## shroomsearcher

OK. Maybe I'll put one of the brown ones in water and see what happens. 

Anyway, I'm hoping to find more. We had about an inch of rain over the last 2 days. Hopefully that helped out all the little pins in the woods that was just crackly dry! We were supposed to get more today, but the weather people didn't know what they were talking about! This was one of the nicest days we've had this Summer!


----------



## morelseeeker

shroomsearcher said:


> Ooh! That's a nice one!
> 
> I have a question about drying Chants. Found some the other day, cleaned them up and saved some for immediate use, and put the rest in the dehydrator. Most came out of the dryer pretty much the same color they went in. However, some of them came out colored a very dark brown to almost black! Does this indicate some problem? This is my first experience with Chants, the first time I've ever found them. I wondered if the dark color indicated that the shrooms were too old, dry, or over the hill. Will they reconstitute properly? All advice welcomed.


I've had one or two small one get dark but the rest were good. I just tossed the dark ones.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Well, a pretty meager harvest today. Found about enough for a skillet full, but that's about it! This last little rain didn't do much. Woods are still very dry.


----------



## jdaniels313

shroomsearcher said:


> Ooh! That's a nice one!
> 
> I have a question about drying Chants. Found some the other day, cleaned them up and saved some for immediate use, and put the rest in the dehydrator. Most came out of the dryer pretty much the same color they went in. However, some of them came out colored a very dark brown to almost black! Does this indicate some problem? This is my first experience with Chants, the first time I've ever found them. I wondered if the dark color indicated that the shrooms were too old, dry, or over the hill. Will they reconstitute properly? All advice welcomed.


My experience with Chantrelles is not to dry them. (I got this advice from G. Lincoff book) They don't reconstitute well; kinda like leather! The best way is to quickly par boil them and then freeze them. That way they retain their flavor and texture and will be chewable.(not leathery) However, when I used to try drying them, I found it much better to put them on window screens and set them next to my wood stove to dry slowly. I found the dehydrator seemed to over-dry the bottom racks, (especially if you don't alternate your racks during drying) and the Chants on the bottom would get darker and discolored. I don't think it had to do with their age, just too much drying too quick, and too close to the heating element. Well, that's my two cents! Hope it helps a little! Happy Shroomin'....


----------



## MorelMe330

Found some nice oysters.


----------



## sb

*Hocking County OH
*
Thursday morning, yesterday, I got out to Hocking County on a Spring Water run.

Tender young Chicken of the Woods within 70 ft of the Spring.










Chanterelles are starting to get into later season.

Still, I found 15 or so (about 1 in 12) that were fist sized and still moist, including this composition of the first 4 below. It doesn't take many of these to make a dinner.


----------



## jdaniels313

View attachment 23106
View attachment 23106


sb said:


> *Hocking County OH
> *
> Thursday morning, yesterday, I got out to Hocking County on a Spring Water run.
> 
> Tender young Chicken of the Woods within 70 ft of the Spring.
> 
> View attachment 23078
> 
> 
> Chanterelles are starting to get into later season.
> 
> Still, I found 15 or so (about 1 in 12) that were fist sized and still moist, including this composition of the first 4 below. It doesn't take many of these to make a dinner.
> 
> View attachment 23080


Those ARE some nice size Chants! Man, it's cool to see all the shrooms you guys are finding in the 'mid-US' states, (although I'm feeling a little jealous and left out! lol) Last night the temperature only got down to 83F before the sun started coming up again! Today it was 105F but the weather guys say we'll be having a cooling down to @ 94F in a couple days.(BFD) I'm gonna try to get up to the mountains to see if a recent 24 hr. thunderstorm dumped enough rain to help. I'll post any worthwhile findings. I live in a beautiful area but it's hotter than hell all summer! Last year we had 31 days in a row over 100F and 10 of those were over 110F, so I'm not complainin', ( but I'm ready for fall!) but it sure stops the mushrooms from sprouting here under 1000ft. elevation. More good luck to you all and keep the photos coming! It'll help get me through 'till fall! Happy Shroomin'...


----------



## jg010682

How are you guys not melting out there in that heat 90s is usually about at hot as it gets here in mn every once in a wile we hit 100 but this summer has been unusually cooler and im not complaining at all other than the skeeters have been terible here oh well found some sweet tooth this moring though


----------



## MorelMe330

Found some very fresh and delicious pheasant back today. Strange.


----------



## MorelMe330

More chicken.


----------



## jack

Shroomsearcher, what do you do with them after you dry them. I make powders to use in all sorts of things.


----------



## MorelMe330

Nice find on a bike ride.


----------



## shroomsearcher

jack said:


> Shroomsearcher, what do you do with them after you dry them. I make powders to use in all sorts of things.
> View attachment 23202


Well, I haven't done anything with them yet, since these are the first Chants I've ever found! Thinking about cues given to me on this forum, I decided to hike a hardwood ridge that I know of and I found them. What's nice is that this is in a public park, and there is a trail along that ridge that leads to a waterfall overlook. I spotted tons of Chants from that trail. Some just a few feet away from it. Makes it extremely easy to scout. I'll start a little earlier next year, although this year seemed a little weird. I'd find big, adult Chants that were dried up, or tons of spikes that were too small to pick! 

Is there something about the Chant lifespan that I don't understand?


----------



## jack

Chanterelles in my area usually run into late Sept , early October. However, this season has been crazy in Northern Michigan. They started out better than I've seen in years, then with no rain, they died right out. Don't know if more rain will bring them back or not.


----------



## sb

I like the new "mug shot" Jack!! Ha!


----------



## MorelMe330

Found a beautiful stump today.


----------



## shroomsearcher

More news on the Chant front. We got a pretty good rain Wednesday night into Thursday morning, and Thursday was cloudy and cool, with the occasion sprinkle. So I decided to head back to that hardwood ridge today. Walking in on the trail I was finding dried up crumbly remnants, and nothing good. I was almost ready to give up and head back. Then I decided to check one little slope that hat treated me well last time. I'm glad I did. Chants all over the place, at least for what I know! Nice big ones, the biggest I've found so far, and tons of little pins which I left in the ground. I'll be going back Sunday or Monday to see what happens. 

I'll also be trying @jdaniels313's suggestion to quickly parboil them and then freeze. I dehydrated the last batch. BTW, I only had enough to fill the top 2 trays out of 5, and some of them still went dark brown. I threw them out. I would ask about how long do you parboil them? I have a pasta cooker with the basket that fits inside the pot, so I can drop them straight into boiling water. 

Anyway, this has been very gratifying. I've added another edible mushroom to my life list.


----------



## pedro

It is time for the fall mushrooms to make an appearance. Good hunting to all!


----------



## pedro

I tried to post some links about the fall mushrooms I hunt but they were not placed on the board. I am assuming the post was waiting for the monitor to approve the links, then I deleted that post.
Some of the fall mushrooms I hunt are: sullius brevipes, slippery jacks, American chicken fats, honey mushrooms ( ringed and ring less) aborted entolomas, various puff balls, oyster mushrooms( the later in the fall the better, the taste intensifies, chicken of the woods and hens of the woods, I prefer smaller and prestine, the flavor is far superior, when young. Blewits are one of my favorites. My go to site for information is mushroomexpert.com. The names of mushrooms are changing faster than I have time to keep up with. Spelling was never my strong suit and my typing is even worst. In my hunting areas boletes are a waste of time, quantity and quality are lacking, plus the bugs beat me to most of them. Shaggy Mane, I find by just driving around in the fall


----------



## sb

Pedro - that was a nice share. Thanks.

Regarding Blewits - I occassionaly find them in a condition I can easily identify. However, once they turn into just 'another medium sized brown mushroom', I am unwilling to take much time to identify.

A few years ago I found some wonderful, recognizable lavender-blue ones that had vibrant stem-base growth of mycelium onto the leaves around the stem on the forest floor.

The exuberant growth inspired me. I brought some home and used the stem buts to inoculate delaminated cardboard. They grew wonderfully onto/into the cardboard . . . and I failed on timing and follow through and the mycelium growth crested and aborted. My hope was to inoculate some mulched flowerbeds and have Blewits fruit around the house.

Regarding 'smaller and pristine' -- I think I must have a gene for quality because I feel no compulsion to bring it home unless it is good quality.


----------



## morelseeeker

I've been finding quite a few of one type of mushroom lately. Guess what kind?


----------



## sb

*Morelseeker: Honeys?*

I was out today *(Central OH, Franklin County)* and found them, but most were past prime, pics below.


















If I'm not right, then I'm going for a *2nd guess of Oysters.
*
They were plentiful and in good quality today, again in Franklin County.


















Bug free as you can see below, but only if cut from the lower side of the dead tree where they curved upward into the dry air and presented a smaller footprint (stem only) for bugs to find and access the main mushroom cap.


----------



## morelseeeker

sb said:


> *Morelseeker: Honeys?*
> 
> I was out today *(Central OH, Franklin County)* and found them, but most were past prime, pics below.
> 
> View attachment 23276
> 
> View attachment 23274
> 
> 
> If I'm not right, then I'm going for a *2nd guess of Oysters.
> *
> They were plentiful and in good quality today, again in Franklin County.
> 
> View attachment 23278
> 
> View attachment 23280
> 
> 
> Bug free as you can see below, but only if cut from the lower side of the dead tree where they curved upward into the dry air and presented a smaller footprint (stem only) for bugs to find and access the main mushroom cap.
> 
> View attachment 23282


Nice oysters. I pass on honey shrooms.


----------



## morelseeeker

sb said:


> *Morelseeker: Honeys?*
> 
> I was out today *(Central OH, Franklin County)* and found them, but most were past prime, pics below.
> 
> View attachment 23276
> 
> View attachment 23274
> 
> 
> If I'm not right, then I'm going for a *2nd guess of Oysters.
> *
> They were plentiful and in good quality today, again in Franklin County.
> 
> View attachment 23278
> 
> View attachment 23280
> 
> 
> Bug free as you can see below, but only if cut from the lower side of the dead tree where they curved upward into the dry air and presented a smaller footprint (stem only) for bugs to find and access the main mushroom cap.
> 
> View attachment 23282


Since you are the only one to have guessed I'll tell you it is lobster mushrooms.


----------



## morelseeeker

sb said:


> Pedro - that was a nice share. Thanks.
> 
> Regarding Blewits - I occassionaly find them in a condition I can easily identify. However, once they turn into just 'another medium sized brown mushroom', I am unwilling to take much time to identify.
> 
> A few years ago I found some wonderful, recognizable lavender-blue ones that had vibrant stem-base growth of mycelium onto the leaves around the stem on the forest floor.
> 
> The exuberant growth inspired me. I brought some home and used the stem buts to inoculate delaminated cardboard. They grew wonderfully onto/into the cardboard . . . and I failed on timing and follow through and the mycelium growth crested and aborted. My hope was to inoculate some mulched flowerbeds and have Blewits fruit around the house.
> 
> Regarding 'smaller and pristine' -- I think I must have a gene for quality because I feel no compulsion to bring it home unless it is good quality.


This should be noted that blewits can be deceptive. I once found some near a cedar tree and thought I had the jack pot but since I couldn't make a good ID I did this. I waited a whole year and kept going back to that spot until they first fruited and I could see the young ones. Found out they all had tan caps to begin with, never lavender. If I had eaten those the first year I found them something interesting and deadly would have happened. The poison of those type of blewit look alikes doesn't work immediately. After two weeks it causes complete kidney failure. Be careful out there.


----------



## pedro

for your safety google, blewit look alike. This site will not let you copy and paste links.

I have found the deadly galerina mixed in with the honey mushroom be careful!


----------



## Dfiggy28

A little help please. What are these?


----------



## jg010682

Those are oyster mushrooms they look kinda old though


----------



## MorelMe330

Correct oysters. Past the pick date in my opinion.


----------



## MorelMe330

Another good bike ride.


----------



## jg010682

Nice lookin chicken


----------



## Dfiggy28




----------



## Dfiggy28

I found this as well. Not sure. Like I said I'm new.


----------



## Dfiggy28

Dfiggy28 said:


> View attachment 23326


Not sure what this is either.


----------



## Dfiggy28

jg010682 said:


> Those are oyster mushrooms they look kinda old though


Should I leave them or cut them back so they grow back?


----------



## jg010682

Just leave them to spread their spores eventually more oysters will grow in that area


----------



## jg010682

Dfiggy28 said:


> View attachment 23326


that is chicken of the woods past prime so i cant tell for sure which species of it but i would say lataporus sulfurous


----------



## shroomsearcher

jg010682 said:


> Just leave them to spread their spores eventually more oysters will grow in that area


Yep! And check that same tree a little earlier next year. They might be back.


----------



## morelseeeker

Too far to drive where it rained for now. Last outing only a few small lobsters.


----------



## jdaniels313

jg010682 said:


> How are you guys not melting out there in that heat 90s is usually about at hot as it gets here in mn every once in a wile we hit 100 but this summer has been unusually cooler and im not complaining at all other than the skeeters have been terible here oh well found some sweet tooth this moring though
> View attachment 23112


They look delicious! We call them Hedgehogs out here but they don't come up till late fall in the surrounding mountains. Nice photos!


----------



## jdaniels313

shroomsearcher said:


> More news on the Chant front. We got a pretty good rain Wednesday night into Thursday morning, and Thursday was cloudy and cool, with the occasion sprinkle. So I decided to head back to that hardwood ridge today. Walking in on the trail I was finding dried up crumbly remnants, and nothing good. I was almost ready to give up and head back. Then I decided to check one little slope that hat treated me well last time. I'm glad I did. Chants all over the place, at least for what I know! Nice big ones, the biggest I've found so far, and tons of little pins which I left in the ground. I'll be going back Sunday or Monday to see what happens.
> 
> I'll also be trying @jdaniels313's suggestion to quickly parboil them and then freeze. I dehydrated the last batch. BTW, I only had enough to fill the top 2 trays out of 5, and some of them still went dark brown. I threw them out. I would ask about how long do you parboil them? I have a pasta cooker with the basket that fits inside the pot, so I can drop them straight into boiling water.
> 
> Anyway, this has been very gratifying. I've added another edible mushroom to my life list.


Depending on how many your putting into the boiling water (and how cold they are 'cause they will cool the water down briefly) it should only take 1-2 minutes with a rolling boil. That partially cooks them, keeps the flavor locked in better and they are WAY better than when dried as far as texture. Experiment a little....and have a few bites for me! It's been a few years since I've been at the right place & time to hunt Chants. I love 'em! Good Luck and Happy Shroomin'....


----------



## jdaniels313

sb said:


> Pedro - that was a nice share. Thanks.
> 
> Regarding Blewits - I occassionaly find them in a condition I can easily identify. However, once they turn into just 'another medium sized brown mushroom', I am unwilling to take much time to identify.
> 
> A few years ago I found some wonderful, recognizable lavender-blue ones that had vibrant stem-base growth of mycelium onto the leaves around the stem on the forest floor.
> 
> The exuberant growth inspired me. I brought some home and used the stem buts to inoculate delaminated cardboard. They grew wonderfully onto/into the cardboard . . . and I failed on timing and follow through and the mycelium growth crested and aborted. My hope was to inoculate some mulched flowerbeds and have Blewits fruit around the house.
> 
> Regarding 'smaller and pristine' -- I think I must have a gene for quality because I feel no compulsion to bring it home unless it is good quality.


Hey sb, here are a couple photos of some out here in "The Sunshine State" that were EXTREMELY purple! These were off the charts in color!(way past lavender!) They don't always look like this, unfortunately, but the year I got these we had an abundance of rain. I usually find these from about Sept./Oct. until about March out here depending on the rain situation. They are usually a distinct lavender color with tannish tops just like you guys find, with a wonderful fruity smell! They grow mostly under the Live Oak trees out here. Anyway, thought you might enjoy the pics...Happy Shroomin' (sorry about the photo quality; these are photos of photos...but it was all I had)


----------



## jdaniels313

Hey sb.....wasn't there a thread on one of these forums about 'things' found while out mushroom hunting? I can't remember where it was....could you give my brain a helping hand?....Thanx!


----------



## pedro

I went on my first scouting trip for fall mushrooms. The only thing I collected were
_Suillus brevipes_


I consider these high maintenance because they come up under pine trees. I peel the caps and some times remove the tubes on the bottom( depends on the age). When you are done cleaning these your fingers will be stained. I compare the taste to the common button mushrooms you buy in the store. I only collect a few.


----------



## sb

jdaniels313 said:


> Hey sb.....wasn't there a thread on one of these forums about 'things' found while out mushroom hunting? I can't remember where it was....could you give my brain a helping hand?....Thanx!


jd - there was a thread titled "Strange Things Found while Hunting Mushrooms" under the Ohio Forum. I just tried to find it. It appears that it was deleted in July when all the Chinese Spammers were being tossed off the website. Unfortunately the original Dinner plate page was deleted, too. As I was informed, they're gone for good.

Got something good or interesting? Post it.


----------



## sb

jdaniels313 said:


> Hey sb, here are a couple photos of some out here in "The Sunshine State" that were EXTREMELY purple! ...Happy Shroomin' (sorry about the photo quality;


Thanks, Nice pics!


----------



## shroomsearcher

I think I found my first honey mushrooms last week. The spore print was white, and they sure looked like the pics I looked at. I only found one small clump that appeared to be growing from the ground, but then I found a single specimen nearby that was growing from the base of an old dead snag. 

I was out giving it one last poke and hope for Chants and didn't see a thing. Not even an old dried up remnant. Chant time is over here.


----------



## jdaniels313

sb said:


> jd - there was a thread titled "Strange Things Found while Hunting Mushrooms" under the Ohio Forum. I just tried to find it. It appears that it was deleted in July when all the Chinese Spammers were being tossed off the website. Unfortunately the original Dinner plate page was deleted, too. As I was informed, they're gone for good.
> 
> Got something good or interesting? Post it.


 I do but the web site is not letting me load the photos right now; I'll try again later. Thanks sb......


----------



## morelseeeker

jdaniels313 said:


> Depending on how many your putting into the boiling water (and how cold they are 'cause they will cool the water down briefly) it should only take 1-2 minutes with a rolling boil. That partially cooks them, keeps the flavor locked in better and they are WAY better than when dried as far as texture. Experiment a little....and have a few bites for me! It's been a few years since I've been at the right place & time to hunt Chants. I love 'em! Good Luck and Happy Shroomin'....


I always dry them then grind them into a coarse powder to add to fried potatoes just when you start to fry so they can absorb some of the cooking oil or bacon fat. This year I may try the same thing with puffballs.


----------



## sb

Let's try again for a general "2019 Ohio Summer & Fall" thread since the most recent attempt was deleted.

*Central OH - Franklin County*
I went out early AM on the 19th, got these and was back home by 10AM.

The recent rains have been favorable in my most productive Chanterelle woods.









Must have requirement for me to wear now: mosquito head-net, on right above, HA!


----------



## sb

*Chanterelle Shrimp Linguini in Cream Sauce*

With the above Chants, I made a great dish I hadn't done since 2016.

I'm posting this here even though I posted it under the "How we Prepare our Mushrooms" thread (most recent replacement) under Announcements. So much for "continuity" from Adiministrators.










What I did different and liked was I sauteed the shrimp separately and put them on top of the plated pasta.

From my notes, I saw that in my last cook of this, I put the shrimp into the cooking Chanterelle Cream Sauce and they overpowered the Chanterelle flavor. This time the flavor of the Chanterelles came through delightfully and in balance or counterbalance with the Shrimp.










Hey . . . Happy hunting, everyone!!


----------



## Kokomorel

sb said:


> *Chanterelle Shrimp Linguini in Cream Sauce*
> 
> With the above Chants, I made a great dish I hadn't done since 2016.
> 
> I'm posting this here even though I posted it under the "How we Prepare our Mushrooms" thread (most recent replacement) under Announcements. So much for "continuity" from Adiministrators.
> 
> View attachment 22534
> 
> 
> What I did different and liked was I sauteed the shrimp separately and put them on top of the plated pasta.
> 
> From my notes, I saw that in my last cook of this, I put the shrimp into the cooking Chanterelle Cream Sauce and they overpowered the Chanterelle flavor. This time the flavor of the Chanterelles came through delightfully and in balance or counterbalance with the Shrimp.
> 
> View attachment 22536
> 
> 
> Hey . . . Happy hunting, everyone!!


Looks and sounds really good nice pics


----------



## sb

Thanks Koko.

I'm going to post dinner pics both here and on the specific forum identified for them since forum topics keep disappearing.

*Chanterelle Fried Egg Breakfast*

I decided to use my last Chants for breakfast today. There'll be as many more as I want to pick in the woods as a result of the recent rains.

A quick look at the fresh herbs in the raised bed garden and it was French Tarragon and Curled Parsley for added flavor.









Onions, garlic, butter, Chanterelles and Tarragon. The parsley I tossen on the side fresh.


----------



## MorelMe330

Awesome to see a thread come back. Saw this bastard on a walk today growing out of the ground. Anyone?


----------



## MorelMe330

Some more recent pics of hunting.


----------



## sb

MorelMe330 said:


> Saw this today growing out of the ground. Anyone?


Looks like some form of ganoderma (of which there are 70-80 varieties).

I sometimes see them in the neighborhood mostly growing out of stumps. When seeming to grow out of the ground -- on close examination they are ususaly growing from a tree root underground.


----------



## sb

MorelMe - Nice bag-0-Chanterelles. Thanks for posting.


----------



## shroomsearcher

sb said:


> Looks like some form of ganoderma (of which there are 70-80 varieties).
> 
> I sometimes see them in the neighborhood mostly growing out of stumps. When seeming to grow out of the ground -- on close examination they are ususaly growing from a tree root underground.


Yep! A few years ago I found what looked like a beautiful oyster growing out of the ground! I was just cruising through on my way somewhere, and it was only about 5 feet from the edge of the parking lot. I had somewhere to be, so I resolved to come back the next day with a metal probe to see if there was wood under that shroom. 

Unfortunately, this place was in a county metropark, and when I showed up the next day, the maintenance crew was hard at work! They had mowed down the shroom, and their mowing had revealed the faint outline of an old stump that had been ground down to soil level. I sunk my probe next to the stump of the shroom, and hit wood about 4" down! I've never seen another shroom there since!


----------



## MorelMe330

Hate that.


----------



## morelseeeker

sb said:


> Let's try again for a general "2019 Ohio Summer & Fall" thread since the most recent attempt was deleted.
> 
> *Central OH - Franklin County*
> I went out early AM on the 19th, got these and was back home by 10AM.
> 
> The recent rains have been favorable in my most productive Chanterelle woods.
> View attachment 22532
> 
> 
> Must have requirement for me to wear now: mosquito head-net, on right above, HA!


Thanks for starting this thread. It is nice to keep each other informed. This year my chant spots were a bust. Either there was too much rain in some spots and in other areas I hunt, just when it was time for them to fruit it got dry as a bone. I went online to radar.weather.gov and went to the observed precip. page, daily observations and checked out where it rained evenly in OH. Noticing a good area I headed there on Sunday even though it was hot. When I got to the woods there was a hiker there. I started to talk with him a little and showing him some photos of chants I asked him if he'd seen any. Well I could have hiked for hours but he did see some on a little trail and told me where. I went down there and in 5 1/2 hours I picked 26 pounds. My fingers were turning orange from picking them. I used some scissors for awhile to snip them off but after awhile the scissors started to wear into my index finger. I would have stayed longer but a big thunderstorm was coming and I did just get out of the woods in the nick of time. I saw your paint brush in your photo and I think I'll start carrying one especially if I get into some lobsters. I should have took some photos but I didn't take the time.


----------



## morelseeeker

sb said:


> *Chanterelle Shrimp Linguini in Cream Sauce*
> 
> With the above Chants, I made a great dish I hadn't done since 2016.
> 
> I'm posting this here even though I posted it under the "How we Prepare our Mushrooms" thread (most recent replacement) under Announcements. So much for "continuity" from Adiministrators.
> 
> View attachment 22534
> 
> 
> What I did different and liked was I sauteed the shrimp separately and put them on top of the plated pasta.
> 
> From my notes, I saw that in my last cook of this, I put the shrimp into the cooking Chanterelle Cream Sauce and they overpowered the Chanterelle flavor. This time the flavor of the Chanterelles came through delightfully and in balance or counterbalance with the Shrimp.
> 
> View attachment 22536
> 
> 
> Hey . . . Happy hunting, everyone!!


Looks tasty. Today I thought of making some into cream of mushroom soup. So far I've been drying them and grinding them into a coarse powder.


----------



## sb

*Shoulder Bag Contents*
Here's what my time in the woods prompts me to include in my shoulder bag.










The shoulder bag is military surplus. In the two outside pockets I keep my digital Sony Camera (which of course I'm using to take this pic, ha!) and an old flip cellphone.
Below Left to right: a Soil temperature probe. Walke-talke, one-each when I have others with me. Leatherman tool. Compass. I still use it a few times each season in new terrain and sunless days. My cheap WallMart Knife. And currently, a mosquito head net.
Lower row, left to right: a thumb sized LED light to see into hollow logs, tree trunks and caves. Kleenex. 1" bristle bush, marker pen, a few baggies for the occasion I want to keep something separate and identified & lastly a water bottle.

To collect 'shrooms I use a cloth bag with open top, like a clothe grocery bag with handles.

If it is new woods, I'll have an aerial image of the woods, often taken in the winter with no leaves and low sun angle so as to show the topography better. A few times I'll piece together my own topo map from several pieces in the rare situation in SE OH.


----------



## MorelMe330

Awesome thank you for sharing!


----------



## sb

MorelMe330 said:


> Awesome thank you for sharing!


Your welcome.


----------



## sb

Central OH - Franklin County
*This Morning's Chanterelles.* Left at 8:30am - home by 10:00am.









There were good Chanterelles to be found but they are not developing in the abundance of last year -- at least, so far.

However, enough for a good dinner or lunch or breakfast and I avoided the heat.

Oh, yea. I should have placed my gloves in the "shoulder bag contents" picture above.


----------



## morelseeeker

This coming Saturday I'm going back to the woods I found so many chants and check again, this time I'll take my camera. I will try to start hunting by 6:30 am until 1:00 pm or so. There were some sections of that woods that looked good but I was finding so many hill sides loaded with them and with the approaching thunderstorm I didn't have the opportunity to look around. It isn't supposed to rain this Saturday (I hope they are right). Two more work days.


----------



## jwboyles

morelseeeker said:


> Thanks for starting this thread. It is nice to keep each other informed. This year my chant spots were a bust. Either there was too much rain in some spots and in other areas I hunt, just when it was time for them to fruit it got dry as a bone. I went online to radar.weather.gov and went to the observed precip. page, daily observations and checked out where it rained evenly in OH. Noticing a good area I headed there on Sunday even though it was hot. When I got to the woods there was a hiker there. I started to talk with him a little and showing him some photos of chants I asked him if he'd seen any. Well I could have hiked for hours but he did see some on a little trail and told me where. I went down there and in 5 1/2 hours I picked 26 pounds. My fingers were turning orange from picking them. I used some scissors for awhile to snip them off but after awhile the scissors started to wear into my index finger. I would have stayed longer but a big thunderstorm was coming and I did just get out of the woods in the nick of time. I saw your paint brush in your photo and I think I'll start carrying one especially if I get into some lobsters. I should have took some photos but I didn't take the time.


26 pounds?! I need to go wherever you went. I’m getting maybe 2-4 oz. at a time in my spots this summer, for a total of probably 2 pounds in about a month. It’s pretty dismal. I’d love to find a real motherlode. I can find endless things to do with chanterelles.


----------



## sb

Hey Morelseeker - hope you hit the mother lode again!

Happy hunting to everyone!


----------



## Kokomorel

sb said:


> Central OH - Franklin County
> *This Morning's Chanterelles.* Left at 8:30am - home by 10:00am.
> 
> View attachment 22630
> 
> There were good Chanterelles to be found but they are not developing in the abundance of last year -- at least, so far.
> 
> However, enough for a good dinner or lunch or breakfast and I avoided the heat.
> 
> Oh, yea. I should have placed my gloves in the "shoulder bag contents" picture above.


I’m so jealous lol


----------

